# Last night I lost one of my true hunting buds



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Last night my one of my hunting buddys Ive hunted with since i was a young'n drowned last night on the RedRiver in North Fargo. He was ice snowmobeling when his sled went through the ice. 
I just wanted to post this and say GUYS BE CAREFULL this year you have no idea what the ice is like, this weather mad the ice difficult to predict.

Tyler this Next hunting season goes out to you Buddy, You will always be remebered.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Sorry to hear about it - saw a little on the news last night. 
An awful tragedy.

M.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear that man, truly a huge loss. You just can't trust the ice anywhere this year.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats Horrible - sorry to hear it - It's not worth that - to bad it takes something like that to teach many a lesson.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

A terrible tragedy Goosebuster, sorry for your loss.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Man I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Losing friends is never easy. I feel for your loss.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Very tragic. What a terrible loss. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and the victim's family.


----------

